# Settings for a photo like this (Sony DSC-H50)



## Avitus (Oct 31, 2009)

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/90/l_c26d3787155c43ebb963323c5604bf76.jpg

and

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/75/l_03ab312c4e094215a01ae192090a4bcf.jpg

I have a Sony DSC-H50 and I take it to concerts sometimes to take photos for various local bands. I'm not too familiar with the settings and would like to get some photos like this. I believe it has something to do with aperture? Not sure what setting I should be on exactly and what I need to put the number to(like ISO and Shutter Speed)


----------



## Felix0890 (Oct 31, 2009)

Anything with a long exposure will work.  It's hard to give exact settings without knowing the lighting in which the shot will be taken.  I would just put the camera in shutter priority (Tv) and use an exposure of 1-4 seconds (the longer the exposure, the more light streaks you'll get).  Adjust the ISO settings to whatever is needed to be able to get 1-4 seconds at a good aperture (high F number would be best for this).

I'd try experimenting at home before the concert(s) to see how much light streaking is good for you.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 1, 2009)

Long exposure with rear flash sync to freeze the guitar player.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 2, 2009)

The technique is called "dragging the shutter" as far as I remember. It's the result of a long exposure (several seconds creating blur) and a combination of flash to freeze one moment in the image.


----------

